

Ask HN: Login Required to unsubscribe from LinkedIn marketing emails. - chrisacky

I was always under the impression that according to CAN-SPAM the unsubscription process needs to be frictionless.<p>I don't use LinkedIn, and I keep getting dailing emails from them. I signed up maybe 9 months ago as a "holding" account, since I'm sure I will use it eventually, but the relentless emails is quite frustrating.<p>Clicking on "unsubscribe" from the email requires a login.<p>Isn't this against CAN-SPAM guidelines?
======
TobbenTM
Yes, this would violate the CAN-SPAM guidelines. But do companies really care?
I've contacted several sites who do the same thing as LinkedIn, and no-one
seems to care.

------
andrewjshults
If you signed up for an account, then technically, they're exempt under the
"transactional or relationship messages." exception[1]. The wording is broad
enough, that combined with their TOS, you pretty much end up agreeing to get
any emails they want to send you.

[1] <http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/15/7702#17>

------
slig
What about their "invite your friends" crap? That plus stupid users and I'll
never get enough of those.

